# Ridge vents



## Brent (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a 5 year home with an aluminum ridge vent that leaked pretty bad a few days ago. I told that a shingle over vent is much better. I have a quote to replace the 100' of ridge vent (total in 5 sep section) but wonder if it is worth the cost to replace it. It is leaking where the nails had popped up a little bit in locations not going in the trusses.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

You are the only one who can decide if it is worth it or not to do something that you know is the source of leaks and potential additional damage and possibly mold growth.

How much was the quote for replacing the metal ridge vents and what brand of new ridge vents were to be installed?

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

What pitch is your roof. I generally will not sintall ridge vent on a 3/12 or less. Even 4/12 maybe not. 

Why did it leak? Was the rain blown through the vent or beneath the vent? How old is the roof, will it be replaced some time soon? Would it be better to repair the existing ridge vent now and replace it when you get a new roof? Can it even be repaired?

These are the questions which would affect what advice I would give to one of my customers if I were your roofer.

Ed brings up a good question. There is alot of crap ridge vent on the market. I can think of one in particular that is nothing more than plastic cardboard LOL.


----------



## construct101 (Nov 1, 2011)

I really like those roofing vents that are offset and aren't in the center of the peak. A little flashing and they last as long as any other penetration in your roof.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

I doubt the roof was leaking at the ridge from nails alone. The sections spliced together are more likely the culprit. 

Also some ridge vent holes are cut too wide for the aluminum to span and cover properly. 

We use GAF Snow Country or Shinglevent II, shingle over type.

Good luck.


----------

